# Need an affordable facial moisturizer!



## glamadelic (Mar 10, 2008)

I have dry skin, particularly on my forehead, and especially near my eyebrows and that area. I'm on a budget and I'm looking for a good, cheap moisturizer.I really hate spending over $10 on a moisturizer. My favorite places to shop are drugstores, walmart kmart etc.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 10, 2008)

I really like Olay Complete. It's a good basic moisturizer. I think it's like 6 or 7 bucks but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## beaglette (Mar 10, 2008)

I recommend Complex 15:

Buy Complex 15 Therapeutic Moisturizing Face Cream Online at drugstore.com

That's the facial lotion, smaller amount than the one in the link below:

Buy Complex 15 Therapeutic Moisturizing Lotion Online at drugstore.com

I've used both and the creme is no different than the lotion-- it's not thicker, richer, etc. IMO, it's the same and the latter is quite affordable, great for dry skin and fragrance-free (great for sensitive skin).

If you would like to add a "peel" or "AHA-type" product to your routine that is very, very affordable and effective, I recommend Lac-Hydrin:

Buy Lac-hydrin Five Moisturizing Lotion Online at drugstore.com

This goes well under the Complex 15.

If you aren't opposed to spending $13 + tax on a moisturizer, the best one, hands down, IMO is emu oil and I LOVE Lure Beauty's version of it:

https://lurebeauty.authsecure.com/pu...led-p-695.html

You might want to read what they have to say about it and then google "emu oil". The stuff is amazing!

Hope this helps!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Karinalicious (Mar 10, 2008)

This is going to upset some people. butgot to the dollar store. I swear by their Mineral spa Dead sea facial lotion!

go to*


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karinalicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is going to upset some people. butgot to the dollar store. I swear by their Mineral spa Dead sea facial lotion!
go to*

thats my kind of price range. LOL! there are so many dollar stores though. LOL which one did you mean? around here we have family dollar, dollar general, and the dollar tree!
thanks for all the other suggestions, too! i'm considering those while still searching~!


----------



## Karinalicious (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats my kind of price range. LOL! there are so many dollar stores though. LOL which one did you mean? around here we have family dollar, dollar general, and the dollar tree!
thanks for all the other suggestions, too! i'm considering those while still searching~!

It was probably the Dollar tree.


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 10, 2008)

okay, great! thanks.




i'll have to check it out.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 10, 2008)

Alot of times the Dollar Stores have brand name moisturizers cheaper too. It's all in your taste. Some people like to spend big money on skincare and others are economical.


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alot of times the Dollar Stores have brand name moisturizers cheaper too. It's all in your taste. Some people like to spend big money on skincare and others are economical. Yep, I'm very economical. I can't believe that it didn't cross my mind to look at the dollary sstore first, lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 10, 2008)

My Pharmacist recommends applying a very thin layer of Vaseline on the skin, just after it has been washed.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 10, 2008)

Nivea soft, it comes in a white tube or a pot. it's moisturizing but it won't take too much time to be absorbed contrary to the blue version.

shea butter, you can easily get a cheap one at an indian store or an african store, just get it unrefined and heat it between your fingers. vaseline.


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 11, 2008)

Cetaphil is great. I use it everyday.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 11, 2008)

Cetaphil makes a great one for about $10 maybe cheaper. It works wonders


----------



## perlanga (Mar 11, 2008)

Nuetrogena healthy skin anti-wrinkle works for me and leaves skin so soft.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lauren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like Olay Complete. It's a good basic moisturizer. I think it's like 6 or 7 bucks but I don't remember exactly. I'm using Olay complete for sensitive skin right now, and I actually like it a lot. It's lightweight, has vitamin E, SPF15, and non-comedogenic. I got it from walmart for like $8 something for 6 fl oz. They have a smaller size for like $6.


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Mar 12, 2008)

Olay Complete is the best


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2008)

I've found Olay Complete to be one of the cheapest and the best out there for under 10 bucks, plus they've got everything: for dry skin, oily, combination, spf....


----------



## Leony (Mar 12, 2008)

Try Vaseline


----------



## bCreative (Mar 12, 2008)

I love Dove's moisterizer! Right now I'm using Clean and Clear and it's pretty good. Both are under $10 but over $5!


----------



## erikaj35 (Mar 13, 2008)

There is a new line at drugstores everywhere called BeFine "food skin care." BeFine's packaging caught my eye and I picked up two of their products:

1. Daily Moisturizer with Rosemary, Pomegranate &amp; Rice

2. Night Cream with Cocoa, Millet &amp; Rice Bran

I really like the way that both of them feel on my skin. I do believe that they were more than $10, but compared to regular skin care, the price is minimal! I would highly recommend checking this line out.


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for all the recommendations, gals =)

i still havent bought one yet, though! LOL


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 13, 2008)

cetaphil for day and Vaseline at night are the best for me!!! I personally do not find olay products moisturizing enough for me.


----------



## Gavriela (Mar 14, 2008)

If you're willing to take a chance on internet shopping, check out woodwize.com Angel Cream - it's 5$ per jar, and has shea butter, hempseed oil, and lots of other goodies. Gentle enough for face, and works as an all-over body moisturiser, too.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I have the same problem as you, alipic (skin without natural sebum), dry and I use NIVEA. They have a special nourishing cream with SPF 8. It's really good.


----------



## Nubia (Aug 20, 2008)

Pond's Dry Skin Cream...

wonderful


----------



## Neeky (Aug 21, 2008)

I used to use cetaphil cream now I just used the cleanser when I shower...

I would put the cream on every night before I sleep, but in the morning when i put my make up on my skin is still dry and flakey.. even after I use a primer. Now I use BIO OIL.. and I love it.. it's for stretch marks, scars and even skin tones. I wash my face and put it on before I sleep.. keeps my face feeling soft. It might be a couple $$ over your budget but I think it's worth it because not only does it keep the flakey skin away but it tones it too !! you only need a couple of drops.


----------



## Milah (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree. Dove Dry skin cream is about $7 and it lasts a long time. Its great for cold weather season


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm suprosed no one mentioned Cetaphil Moistruzing Lotion. It's not expensive (small bottle under $10) and does a really great job. For daytime when I need sunscreen too I use Olay Complete SPF 15 for Sensitive Skin...it's like $7. I always use drugstore products when it comes to skincare....I can't afford high end stuff, and even if I could....I still probably wouldn't..... 2nd the olay complete for sensitive skin. That's what I use as well.
I also use the Cetaphil but not regularly.

I've tried many different moisturizers (high end and low end) and I don't see any major difference in my skin. So, I decided to use the drugstore brands. My skin is so sensitive, I just have to be careful what I put on my face.


----------



## desertangel86 (Dec 12, 2008)

I use Neutrogena Healthy Skin Visibly Even Daily SPF 15 Moisturizer. It's about $15 and can be bought from drugstore.

Wow so many recommendations for Olay Complete moisturizer! Look like this will be on my shopping list once I run out of my Neutrogena moisturizer.


----------



## cracottepink (Apr 16, 2009)

olay is a good choice,there is coupon at drugstore or go to walmart


----------



## kchan99 (May 12, 2009)

Aldi has the Lacura line of skin care; some moisturizers may even be under $5.


----------



## La_Mari (May 12, 2009)

I use Cetaphil too! I love it, actually I bought the store brand of Cetaphil for like 5.99, since the bottle is so big, it lasts me like 5 months+ and I use it morning and night. The store brand works a lot better for me, it's a lot lighter.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 12, 2009)

I used to use Cetaphil as a kid. It was the only thing that didn't break me out or exacerbate my dermatitis... And it's a good moisturizer...

I'm not sure why I stopped using it...


----------



## blossomstar (Jul 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karinalicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is going to upset some people. butgot to the dollar store. I swear by their Mineral spa Dead sea facial lotion!
go to*

Hi,
In the past, I got a dead sea minerals with shea butter hand lotion/creme at the Dollar Tree. I've been trying to find this at the Dollar Tree since. Do you know the exact name of the dead sea minerals lotions/cremes you bought from the dollar store? I would really appreciate it. Hope to hear back from you soon. Thanks.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 29, 2009)

Olay Complete for me too. You can find the generic version at Wal Mart usually and it worked just as well for me when I compared them.


----------

